# elect eng or sales eng



## mubashir (Aug 12, 2014)

hello everybody,
i am new on this forum. i am an electrical engineer, working in sales of electrical equipment in saudia from last 6 year. i am planning to move to australia.

can anybody help me if i can apply as electrical engineer for PR.
as my company designation is SALES engineer but i have experience as electrical engineer because i worked on a no. of electrical projects.
Also plz tell me what will be the immigration scenario in my case.
Reply plz


BR,
mubashir


----------

